# Are T-Track components and accessories interchangeable among brands



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

T-Tracks and accessories interest me. So far I've seen them offered by/at:
Eagle America
Incra
Kreg
Peachtree (T-tracks USA seems to be the same company)
Rockler
Woodpecker

Any important suppliers that I've missed? I know there are other retailers (like Woodcraft) but I've left them off the list if they appear to be simply selling the Incra, Kreg, etc. product lines with not much that is unique to them.

I was wondering if any knows if the components and accessories are interchangeable among the different suppliers…or if once you start with a brand you are locked in.

All other pieces of T-track related advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Another source is Lee Valley. Someone may have a more complete answer, but for me the big decision is between t track that will accept 1/4" bolts and those that only accept t bolts. Lee valley won't do 1/4", but incra and Kreg (I think) accepts 1/4".


----------



## jimr1cos (Mar 27, 2013)

I recently bought from Incra and Kreg; they both accept 1/4 in but the heights are different.
Jim


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Short answer, no!
look for spec drawings, different height, outside profile, (hump on outside), hardness.use

As was already answered, several use or accept .250 hex head bolt, others require T-bolt.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

FYI Freud makes T Track too.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I had some track that only took T-bolts, but I had to file the heads to make the bolts a little narrower. Now I purchase Kreg track. I think it is better and more versatile.

BJ


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

you can get inexpensive t-track from McMaster carr.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#t-tracks/=qlzs4p

their track is for 1/4-20 bolts, but is about 3dollars/foot.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's all pretty similar in my experience… I think the stuff that
takes the 7/16" nuts is actually "mini" t-track. What you
should not expect to be able to do is lay tracks from 
different suppliers in the same grooves at the same depths.

Generally the stuff won't take a carriage bolt (which has a
nice square section to prevent twisting adjacent to the head)
unless you grind flats on two sides and take some material
off the top. The brass thumb screws I got for 1/4-20 
threads don't thread onto toilet bolts, though standard
1/4-20 nuts do.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

OK, that's a good point. What I'm most interested in is the ability to buy the gizmos from whomever has the most cleaver-seeming ones.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That's why I've chosen the most versatile t-track-to not limit options.


----------



## Fish22 (Nov 16, 2009)

I prefer the Incra t track and t track plus.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*Loren*, Did you try cleaning the brass t screws up with a 1/4-20 tap?

*CharlesA*, Which do you use that is the most versatile?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

When I built my router table I just grabbed some t-track somewhere not realizing the difference. I bought a Freud type router fence and when I tried to install it discovered that it would punt accept the 1/4 inch bolts that were standard. There are workarounds, but it can be a pain in the short term. Since then I have replaced that t-track and installed new t-track sung only Kreg or incra that will accept about anything. That's what I meant by versatile. I don't use t-track in huge quantities, so I'm not looking to save a lot of money when I know these will work.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

*Topamax* - no, and that's a good idea as maybe the peaks
in the threads are a little high. The toilet bolts also have that 
gold color coating and maybe it fools with the fit.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

I think incra makes the best t track


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'll keep Kreg and incra in mind. I haven't made anything using it yet, but if it is a PIA, it is not a bargain at any price ;-)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.woodline.com/

I think it's all more the same that it is different. You can rely
on it only in one axis, which is all you can expect. The "neck" 
of your bolt sliding in the track mouth will restrict the
tiny variants if you need to position parts in 2 axis setups.


----------

